# Me And Dw's New Baby



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

This afternoon, me and DW went to the dealership to see our new baby. She sure is pretty. I posted some pictures in the gallary. Here is a link to them. Our New Baby

They are going to add some things to her so I told them we will start the paperwork Monday and do the PDI Tuesday. We will have her home by Tuesday afternoon.

Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was looking at them as you were uploading







Real nice







Good Luck and Enjoy























John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

That is one SWEET baby, Leon. I know you will get years of happiness from it.

Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

And WHAT (!), pray tell, would they need to add to THAT???







That sure is a beauty, Leon and Margaret!! Must feel like becoming mama and papa all over again!!








Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That sure is one pretty baby, Leon! Love the office!

Congratulations!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful! That is one big gorgeous Outback









Good luck with your PDI and have fun bringing her home!
Dawn


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We expect a full tour during the Spring Rally! Will it be ready by then?

Reverie


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice! Love that Havana interior!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice rig. Congrats


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, that looks really nice!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, what else can I say?









You'll love that new rig!

Mark


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats- very nice!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Swweeet! bet ya cant wait!

Carey


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey leon, thats not the one we looked at on the rv show.
what happen to the one with the rear kitchen?
but that's one very nice camper.
i cant wait to have a kool aid or two in it with you.
lets go campinging in it next weekend.

enjoy it, lamar


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We are really excited about getting it and going camping. I guess our maiden voyage will be the Spring rally in about two weeks.



campingnut18 said:


> hey leon, thats not the one we looked at on the rv show.
> what happen to the one with the rear kitchen?


Lamar, Margaret was wanting the rear kitchen, but she was also wanting the large living room. I was wanting the latter, and you can see which one won out.







We are both happy with it. I told her I would do most of the cooking outside anyway, so let's go for the large living room.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Must......resist.........31FQBHS.............must......hold........back............force is strong...........
holding...........

That's awesome guys!!! Can't wait for the big tour!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice fiver Leon! We almost went for last years version but the entertainment centre was not there. It was just a desk. I like yours better, you will love it!
Steve


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats one nice camper!!!! All it needs It a desk to tiki bar mod


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Reverie said:


> We expect a full tour during the Spring Rally! Will it be ready by then?
> 
> Reverie


Nick, the spring rally will be our maiden voyage. I only have a little over a week to get her ready. But we will have her there whether I get finish with her or not. This maiden voyage is going to last a week, so I guess this will be a good chance to put her through her paces. We are going to follow Freefaller down to Topsail after the rally for a few days.

Leon


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I SMELL A MOD PARTY!!!

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well leon i like that big living room too.
it will give us lots of kool-aid room.

a few kool-aids well be ready to do all the mods you ever wanted.
i cant wait to see it. i cant look at it too long.
it makes me want one more and more each day.

cant wait for the rally.

lamar


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At least if it rains at a rally for a pot luck, we know where it can move to.







That trailer has a lot of floor space.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Leon, that's a great new baby!

We can't wait to see it at Topsail!

Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It is Beautiful, may you create the fondest memories in your new OB.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Leon,

As Lamar noticed it is not the one we looked at the show, does it still have that big picture window?

Dave

OK, OK, OK,

So I finally looked at the photos, it has TWO picture windows! Really cool!!!

Dave


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 5'er, nice rig to be spending some time in. Good thing you got that duramax to pull your baby around with. Good luck with the rig and the maiden voyage.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Leon
Looks great









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Real, honest to goodness chairs? Wow!! That is awesome!


----------

